# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Giúp em tìm driver webcam với

## tuoiyeux

híc , tình hình là em bị mất đĩa driver của cái webcam rồi , nay muốn tìm lại mà em đã dùng mấy phần mềm tìm driver chuyên dụng cũng ko đc ( driver scanner , device doctor..) nay a nào tìm giúp em với , em xin cảm ơn rất nhiều .
loại : king-master
6 led 

cái webcam này cũng lâu lắm rồi , mà bỏ thì uổng nên muốn tìm lại driver để xài , ae nào giúp em với , em xin cảm ơn rất nhìu

----------


## langocthao

bạn thử cái này xem sao nhé:
[download]http://www.mediafire.com/?mnzhzm1tqmo[/download]
chúc vui ^_^

----------


## arthome2015

down cài rồi a oi nhưng vẫn ko nhận

----------


## cstk235

ai chỉ em với các anh ơiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## quynhhoa

bạn chụp cho mình một cái ảnh của nó lên mình mới biết được .cho mình nhìn cái webcam của bạn 

cái này phải ko ?  
mà hiệu king_master đó có hàng chục version .nên bạn thấy trên webcam có những số hiệu gì bạn post lên đây. rồi nhìn ở phần đuôi rắc cắm vào usb/thấy có nhưng thông số nào bạn post lên đây cho mình .

----------


## seovotinh

đúng rồi đó a , webcam y như trong hình nhưng mà cái chữ ghi trên đó là king-master , còn ở chuôi rắc cắm vào chỉ ghi chữ usb thôi , mong a chỉ giúp em

----------


## phungnham92

giúp em với a oi , em xin cảm ơn rất nhiu

----------


## anh321

thời buổi này sao còn cài river cho wc nữa chứ, chắc wc của bạn mua lâu rồi ta, chứ mình mua wc sao này là chỉ cần gắn đầu usb vào thì nhận river tự động chỉ next tới là ok, không cần cài river cho mệt.

----------


## huylevans

> thời buổi này sao còn cài river cho wc nữa chứ, chắc wc của bạn mua lâu rồi ta, chứ mình mua wc sao này là chỉ cần gắn đầu usb vào thì nhận river tự động chỉ next tới là ok, không cần cài river cho mệt.


bạn ơi ! tùy từng loại mà mới có thôi .phần cứng càng ít chức năng thì driver càng đơn giản có thể chạy luôn khi cắm phần cứng vào máy 
còn nếu webcam có nhiều chức năng .khi chụp ảnh , quay , tạo slide .micro ... tự động xuay ..tự động zoom thì phải có driver bạn à .

thử dung cái này xem ; http://www.box.net/shared/1b28jnl2sr 
hoặc ko dùng cái này xem : http://www.mediafire.com/?wzmwhn5oy1w

----------


## BaoNgoc99

link 1 : ko down đc bắt nhập tài khoản
link 2 down về rồi mà ko phải của nó,huhuhu a giúp em lại với a tuanthiem

----------


## morningcity84

chỉ em với a tuanthiem ơiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## nguyentruong17

> link 1 : ko down đc bắt nhập tài khoản
> link 2 down về rồi mà ko phải của nó,huhuhu a giúp em lại với a tuanthiem



bạn qua yahoo của mình : để dùng everest hoặc soft khác để tìm số model nhé 
ym ; tuanthiem_vn2812

----------


## hientatthanh

bạn download cái này dùng thử xem:lick:

----------


## kidhero321

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=dvwu119v

----------

